# Cruze bolt pattern 5x105; is it shared with any other vehicles?



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

As far as i know, there isn't. The only other way i can see you using another bolt pattern would be with an adapter but it is not recommended.

Paint the black steelies chrome lol.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Buy some steelies man . you will not have to worry about the looks man it will be Winter
And you can always add wheel covers !
Pretty sure you are going to want winter tyres to put on them .
Good Luck keep cruzen and Best Wishes .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What about the Sonic?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The only problem with the steelies is only the Cruze wheel cover (which ain't cheap) will work as 16" aftermarket hubs are just a little too small and wont grab the wheel rim. That also means you need the double threaded lugs for the hubcaps to screw onto which can add up to a good hunk of change. Needles to say, my steelies run bare with black lugs to boot.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> What about the Sonic?


I would think they should work as they are also 5X105 with a 38mm offset. The only negative I see is why buy a Sonic wheel for basically the same price you will be paying for another Cruze wheel?


----------



## JohnnyZJ (Oct 16, 2013)

yes exactly. moreover i was just looking for a set of used ones. the Sonics are the same, (from what i've seen) but just as rare in the wreckers.

i kind of said screw it. ordered up some Blizzaks on the steelies. frankly, you're right; its a winter tire kind of thing so why worry?
i DO really like the idea of the black lugs though; will do that as wel!

last question; do you guys run the TPMS sensors in the winters as well? or can i get away without running them?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I for one don't have the TPMS sensors and wouldn't consider the added expense. You will learn to just ignore the light after a while so it's no big thing. 
FWIW, I also use the black lugs on my ECO wheels with black out bowties on the caps as it makes the wheels stand out a little more.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There you have it 4 steelies 4 winter tyres - 4 TPMS yer dialed , oh Gotta find them .


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Best to run TPMS all the time. We have all kinds of customers that come in for winter tire swaps. Some have a second set of TPMS sensors in their winter tires. Others have us swap them out. You can pick up aftermarket sensors pretty cheaply and as long as they're compatible most tire places can correctly program them with the car.


----------

